# Mary-Jane the syrian



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Got this little sweetie a few weeks ago now. She's my first pedigree hamster from Pick 'n' Mix Hamstery and her temperament is just lovely, so hats off to the breeder! Anyway here are some photos I got, I have yet to use the SLR and get some decent-ish photos so these will have to do for now


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Aww she is a beauty, reminds me of one of mine.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Got any pics of yours?


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

What a sweet little girl! She's very pretty. 
Just going to mention that it looks like you have the 7-ish inch flying saucer, and apparently a lot of syrian hamsters outgrow those pretty quickly.


----------



## silverpaws (Sep 16, 2015)

shes lush , how do i post on here ive just signed up , how do i ask my own questiions :Banghead lol hope someone can help x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

$hAzZa said:


> Got any pics of yours?


Not on the computer, no. She was my hamster from the age of 13 to nearly 16, so only have 'real' photographs of her in an album.



silverpaws said:


> shes lush , how do i post on here ive just signed up , how do i ask my own questiions :Banghead lol hope someone can help x


Hello silverpaws and welcome  
To make your own thread, go to the page that lists the posts, on the top right hand side you will see a green rectangle with the words 'Post new thread', click on that to make your own.


----------



## silverpaws (Sep 16, 2015)

thankyou so much animallover26 i will hopefully find my way around soon thanks for your help much appreciated xx


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

silverpaws said:


> thankyou so much animallover26 i will hopefully find my way around soon thanks for your help much appreciated xx


Your welcome


----------

